# Outlook - "The data file 'Personal Folders' was not closed properly.



## niranjan.palei (Apr 19, 2011)

consistently get the message on *outlook*: "The data file '*Personal Folders*' was *not closed properly*. The file is being checked for problems *...*


what to do for this ?


----------



## niranjan.palei (Apr 19, 2011)

i did the scanpst for all the pst files attached to outlook but stil i am getting the same error every time while opening the outlook.


----------



## niranjan.palei (Apr 19, 2011)

No use of scaning the scanpst.exe for scaning the pst files.....


----------



## niranjan.palei (Apr 19, 2011)

Now its working .............
*compact pst file in the data folder *
Thanks


----------

